# Best Concert Experience



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 31, 2011)

So folks ive seen a few bands live ,best performance/show ive seen was Tool,incredible sound and the experience was just phenomenal.The People were cool and lotta smokin goin on,the women were hot and the music was badass live.

So out of curiosity what bands or band do you find put on the best show/concert?If you will share some details of youre favorite show.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)

Roger Waters last year was awesome. The most visually stunning concert I have ever seen.
[video=youtube;kd13L7r07og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd13L7r07og[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;awptB9MZAfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awptB9MZAfM[/video]


----------



## puffenuff (Aug 31, 2011)

Clapton live was amazing...last concert I went to. But been to sooooo many over the years hard to choose just one haha


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 31, 2011)

Pantera and Sepultura at the Button South in Hallandale fl.

God that seems like ages ago.

Was really odd but cool as hell to be in a building with BIG BLACK DUDES and BIG RACIST WHITE DUDES at the same time.And no bullshit happened.......great show.


----------



## BendBrewer (Aug 31, 2011)

Pink Floyd Delicate Sound of Thunder Tour

And I have seen a ton of shows.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 31, 2011)

I have gone to two concerts in my life. The first Pearl Jam, where I was arrested for smoking the reefer and thrown out long before they ever hit the stage. The second was the Offspring. Actually managed to see them play, even if they were all old and washed up, though that experience was killed by the bad e I took which resulted in me blacking out every time I took to my feet for a while. So I guess by default, even despite their shittyness, those are my best concert experiences.


----------



## knightsinwhitesatin (Aug 31, 2011)

Flux pavillion and Doctor p is the best show ive been to. heavy heavy bass all night and flux played gold dust as the encore. also had some bomb ills that night  over all EPIC!

[video=youtube;_90J-GzDtJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_90J-GzDtJ0[/video]


----------



## timeismoney1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine was A Day To Remember!

Ive never been un so many mosh pits at one time. Epic got to mosh hardcore dancers and mosh some metalheads. All chill ppl with a love to mosh

God i was in 7 pits within 5 min. Lost both my shoes. Epic epic


----------



## hydrofarm2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> So folks ive seen a few bands live ,best performance/show ive seen was Tool,incredible sound and the experience was just phenomenal.The People were cool and lotta smokin goin on,the women were hot and the music was badass live.
> 
> So out of curiosity what bands or band do you find put on the best show/concert?If you will share some details of youre favorite show.


Use LED grow light is the best choise for your marijuana &#65292; not only save your money , but also offer full spectrums for your plant , 

How to get the NO.1 LED grow light


----------



## itsaplant (Aug 31, 2011)

Butthole surfers in portland in 1983. I smoked joints all night and drank two 40oz in 15 minutes and thought I was injected with LSD.
The opening act burnt a pigs head with a psudo satianic ritural.
Naked women danced on the stage and Gibby shot off shot guns with the drum beats while syphilis examinations of penises superimposed over a Charlie's angels movie played with a projector. 

Also that night GBH played and I was thrown at the drummer, drank a beer on stage then stage dived with a flip back onto the crowd.

Spinner guy was there, bald girl in wedding dress was there, even someones grandmother was there.

At times I had to turn away from the gruesome and spectacular performance of the butt hole surfers in full force on the human teenager brain, awesome, astounding, mind bending....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah yes, GBH. Good times.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 1, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Pantera and Sepultura at the Button South in Hallandale fl.
> 
> God that seems like ages ago.
> 
> Was really odd but cool as hell to be in a building with BIG BLACK DUDES and BIG RACIST WHITE DUDES at the same time.And no bullshit happened.......great show.


Ah Pantera herd alot about there shows and seen vids they seems pretty f$#in epic,wish i coulda seen them.


Hey i know theres more people thats got concert stories layem on us folks!


----------



## Mr Neutron (Sep 1, 2011)

PINK FLOYD April 22, 1972 Civic Center Akron, Ohio 

What made this concert so special was that PF had not yet released Dark Side of the Moon and they were not yet mega stars. The theater was one of those throwbacks to an earlier time. Plush velvet seats, velvet walls with very ornate trim and sconces. Less than 500 people there. Very intimate.
Incredible stage show. They played a couple cuts from Dark Side. I'll never forget it.
I saw them again on April 30, 1977. An outdoor concert in Houston, TX... it rained all night long, they had amps shorting out, not quite as memorable.
I saw them again on April 5, 1994. Again in an outdoor stadium in Houston, TX... and it rained again, all night long.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 2, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Ah Pantera herd alot about there shows and seen vids they seems pretty f$#in epic,wish i coulda seen them.


It's not a show.............it's mutha fucin PANTERA!

Dimebag was one of a kind....RIP

And Phil was a total beast on the lyrics.



Mr Neutron said:


> PINK FLOYD April 22, 1972 Civic Center Akron, Ohio
> 
> What made this concert so special was that PF had not yet released Dark Side of the Moon and they were not yet mega stars. The theater was one of those throwbacks to an earlier time. Plush velvet seats, velvet walls with very ornate trim and sconces. Less than 500 people there. Very intimate.
> Incredible stage show. They played a couple cuts from Dark Side. I'll never forget it.


Now that would be awesome to go to.

Were you on any drugs?


----------



## Kricket (Sep 2, 2011)

Vans Warped Tour? What more do I have to say?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2011)

US Festival in 83 was pretty bad ass!


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 3, 2011)

i went to a show 2 years ago it was slipknot by far best band i have ever seen for stage performance all that remains korn and papa roach was the best concert i have ever been to.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Sep 3, 2011)

Saw so many in the 60s and 70s it's hard to pick one. Hendrix 4 times, Stones twice. Led Zeppelin, Cream, Janis Joplin. Went to Denver in 69 for the Pop festival...3 days of headliners, Joe Cocker, Iron Butterfly,Hendrix, Frank Zappa...it was amazing. Even got teargassed....what a weekend.
Even after all of that, the show that sticks out in my mind as a really good time was *Jim Croce*(bad bad leroy brown). He had a lot of great stories to go with the songs. It was like being in the living room with him.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Sep 3, 2011)

EvlMunkee said:


> Went to Denver in 69 for the Pop festival...3 days of headliners, Joe Cocker, Iron Butterfly,Hendrix, Frank Zappa...it was amazing. Even got teargassed....what a weekend.


Was that at Red Rocks?


----------



## Mr Neutron (Sep 3, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Were you on any drugs?


Trippin' my brains out on some good acid.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> Was that at Red Rocks?


no. It was at a stadium in the city...can't remember the name. like a football stadium
Would've been better at RR huh?


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 3, 2011)

A local radio station usually throws the most bitchin' ass shows.

Mudvayne, Papa roach, Kid rock, Korn, Hinder Red jumpsuit apparatus, breaking benjamin, 10 years, skindred, trapt, buck cherry, sum 41, 3 doors down, staind, sevendust, A7X.. 
Not all at one show, these are just the big names that come to mind, over 3 years. Every year I buy a pack of cigs, throw them out and sneak 20 joints in through security. Not bad at all for an all day fall music festical with tickets around $25 - $35 a pop.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 4, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> A local radio station usually throws the most bitchin' ass shows.
> 
> Mudvayne, Papa roach, Kid rock, Korn, Hinder Red jumpsuit apparatus, breaking benjamin, 10 years, skindred, trapt, buck cherry, sum 41, 3 doors down, staind, sevendust, A7X..
> Not all at one show, these are just the big names that come to mind, over 3 years. Every year I buy a pack of cigs, throw them out and sneak 20 joints in through security. Not bad at all for an all day fall music festical with tickets around $25 - $35 a pop.



now thats the kind of thinking im talkin about ,good way to sneak in the ganj.Yur right though alot of times local radio stations throw kickass concerts with many great bands.


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 4, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> now thats the kind of thinking im talkin about ,good way to sneak in the ganj.Yur right though alot of times local radio stations throw kickass concerts with many great bands.


It was great while it lasted. Especially there 10 year birthday show. But the radio station just changed formats and ended there sponsorship of the event. They replaced it with an oldies station. Hoping the radio station that put them out of business will come up with something to fill the void.

It sucks that they put the only other rock station out of business, but it was halarious the way they talked mad shit about the competition after they announced they were going off the air.
Every thirty minutes they'd say somethin like "How many competitors have YOU put out of business this year?


----------



## Straight Sativa (Sep 4, 2011)

Not much of a story, as it was in a strict non-smoking venue and I was under 21 but when I saw The Roots live in a room with < 1,000 people about 100 feet away from the stage, it was spectacular.

I absolutly love The Roots! QuestLove is an awesome groove drummer and Black Thought is one of my favorite emcees, as well as one of the best live performing rap artists so it was a great show.The guitarist even did some guns and roses solos; every band member performed solos. 

Excellent show overall, great view, great acoustics and performance was everything I thought it would be and more


----------



## mista sativa (Sep 6, 2011)

I just seen willie nelson and guest down in Corpus. I don't remember much of it sense I was so blazed


----------



## Mr Neutron (Sep 6, 2011)

mista sativa said:


> I just seen willie nelson and guest down in Corpus. I don't remember much of it sense I was so blazed


That is one guy that I would like to party with.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 6, 2011)

Ive been to 100,s of shows being I use to work for a band called shadows fall.... I toured with them on a couple ozzfests years back....Id have to say those were the best shows from my experiance...


----------



## mista sativa (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> That is one guy that I would like to party with.


 
it was more of a bash than a concert, awesome show


----------



## Kronologick (Sep 6, 2011)

I've had quite a few, Tragically Hip is in my opinion, amazing live.
[youtube]29HIq9q41Rw[/youtube]

[youtube]APIh4poTsp4[/youtube]

but, this had to be the best... 

1:46

[youtube]1pYDLGZ2O8k[/youtube]


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 6, 2011)

Winnipeg huh? last show I seen was in wpg. july 4th A perfect circle, 2nd row in the concert hall, amazing! Tool july 4th the year before also amazing, I waited nearly 15 years for them to come up here. It was better than I expected and the fact that we had a lesbian side show going on beside us the whole night.  Seen the tragically hip 3or 4 times in the 90's don't really remember them tho having way too much fun! Lost my hat in bathroom when I passed out seconds before pulling it out to pee.


----------



## aesan (Sep 6, 2011)

I saw Shinedown, Puddle of Mud, and Skillet in concert about a year ago. I've never been so high in a public place in my life. AMAZING


----------



## allgetout (Sep 9, 2011)

The Flaming Lips was a life changing experience... i cried at the beginning of do you realize... just a tear though, nothing gay haha


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 13, 2011)

id have to say mudvayne with killswitch and as i lay dying right behind them


----------



## BluBerri (Sep 13, 2011)

Up until about 3 yrs ago - Metallica had been the best band I had seen live -- Then there was Godsmack!!! BEST LIVE SHOW EVER!!!
It was a smaller show - so they did an accoustic show -- The sound was phenomenal!!! They gave me chills and the hair stood up all over!!
The other kewl thing - because it was a smaller show - they had a time of audience interaction where they answered questions!!

Saw Days of the New and Candlebox as well -- Both of those shows also phenomenal sounding -- Great Live performers!!!


----------



## auldone (Sep 13, 2011)

I have been to many concerts. Mostly rock/metal. Some have been... both Summer Sanitarium tours that came through S.F.... The first Family Values tour with Korn, Limp Bizkit, Rammstein, Orgy and Ice Cube. Godsmack with Deftones, Puddle of Mudd, System of a Down, Flyleaf and Stone Sour. Also, Godsmack with Rob Zombie. 

My all time favorite was in the summer of 96. Metallica played @ Slim's in San Francisco. Me and a buddy were the first to go into the club. To the left, along the wall as you walked in was a setup for a raffle. As I was checkin things out, I had seen Kirk Hammett come from behind the stage and walk up to the end of the bar. I grabbed a pen and walked over to get his autograph. Now this was back when the whole band cut off their long hair so I don't know if people didn't recognize him but no one else went over to him...

So I get there, ask for his autograph, and he starts shootin the shit with me!!! Asks me what I though of the new album (Load). I lied and said it rocked. Then he started telling me about this guitar he just got done designing and would be taking it out on the next tour. He was like a kid on Christmas morning. His excitement as he was telling me the design and shit was unreal, talking to me like I'm his best friend. The concert was great but that experience, for me, will never be topped. How often does one get to have a conversation like that with one of the greatest guitar players ever???

For those that are familiar with Kirk and his guitars, it turned out to become one of, if not, the most recognized of his axes...


----------



## cranker (Sep 13, 2011)

Woodstock '99.


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 13, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> id have to say mudvayne with killswitch and as i lay dying right behind them


Mudvayne opened for As I lay dieing? That makes me sad....


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 14, 2011)

auldone said:


> I have been to many concerts. Mostly rock/metal. Some have been... both Summer Sanitarium tours that came through S.F.... The first Family Values tour with Korn, Limp Bizkit, Rammstein, Orgy and Ice Cube. Godsmack with Deftones, Puddle of Mudd, System of a Down, Flyleaf and Stone Sour. Also, Godsmack with Rob Zombie.
> 
> My all time favorite was in the summer of 96. Metallica played @ Slim's in San Francisco. Me and a buddy were the first to go into the club. To the left, along the wall as you walked in was a setup for a raffle. As I was checkin things out, I had seen Kirk Hammett come from behind the stage and walk up to the end of the bar. I grabbed a pen and walked over to get his autograph. Now this was back when the whole band cut off their long hair so I don't know if people didn't recognize him but no one else went over to him...
> 
> ...



Man now im envious of you,thats cool though.Kirk is a rarity amongst musicians undoubtedly.


----------



## green thumb3 (Sep 14, 2011)

I think Blind Melon is one of the best live bands Ive seen and Ive seen a lot since 1977!!


----------



## KillCaustic (Sep 14, 2011)

Papa Roach, never was a big fan until I saw them live when I went to see A7X,(also good) very good show, lots of energy. 

AFI also puts on an excellent show. 

TESLA, Most memorable concerts ever. The best, IMO. Matter of fact I'll be seeing them in Santa Cruz this Friday.


----------



## gerryfilanfoph (Sep 17, 2011)

The first Pearl that was arrested for smoking refrigerated and discarded long before they ever hit the stage. The other was young. Actually managed to see them play, even if they were all old and washed up.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 17, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Mudvayne opened for As I lay dieing? That makes me sad....


lol nah man those are my fav in order not the order of the show.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

First concert i went to was Slayer, Slipknot, Mastadon and Hatebreed, it was ok, not good enough to make me buy tickets for a concert since though and that was about 7 years ago, might as well just listen to music at home  On the whole i find that live versions of songs, well they're generally shit imo.


----------



## metaltooths (Sep 17, 2011)

without naming names, i find little dives provide more than big venues.


----------



## auldone (Sep 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> First concert i went to was Slayer, Slipknot, Mastadon and Hatebreed, it was ok, not good enough to make me buy tickets for a concert since though and that was about 7 years ago, might as well just listen to music at home  On the whole i find that live versions of songs, well they're generally shit imo.


Don't let that one experience ruin it for other concerts. Some bands do put on one hell of a show. I have been to *HUGE* concerts that sucked and little ass venues that rocked...

That's another thing.... The venue where the concert is held matters alot...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2011)

auldone said:


> Don't let that one experience ruin it for other concerts. Some bands do put on one hell of a show. I have been to *HUGE* concerts that sucked and littls ass venues that rocked...
> 
> That's another thing.... The venue where the concert is held matters alot...


I just don't listen to music like most, for me it's either background noise or something to help me get through a task or walk etc. Spending an evening listen to non-stop evening just bores me, i often wonder whether i have ADD or such, can rarely listen to a whole song before having to put something different on. Why i never ever visit clubs and raves, i jut can't find any appeal in em. The phrase one in a million applies to me like it was tailor made


----------



## Connellmorgan (Sep 21, 2011)

There are many good concert night are done in L.A. so its not any new thing but I like MJ's music night so much as there is so much passion on people when he is on the stage.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2011)

gerryfilanfoph said:


> The first Pearl that was arrested for smoking refrigerated and discarded long before they ever hit the stage. The other was young. Actually managed to see them play, even if they were all old and washed up.


i was going to ask if anyone has seen young .. he's the one big old act that i'm dying to see live for sure..

i used to see a lot of like smaller hardcore shows, but haven't been to a ton of arena rock concerts as i was brought up against all of that shit, lol, but i have seen rob zombie open up for ozzy, and rob put on a really rockin show for sure.. i had a great time, and i'm not even like a huge fan, just was a good show..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2011)

i also saw metallica open up for ozzy for i think the ultimate sin tour and metallica was probably touring for idk, master of puppets.. cliff was alive, and it was also another really great show..


----------



## Jack Harer (Sep 21, 2011)

Back in '95 (or thereabouts) I saw the Jeff Healey Band at a place called Toucans in Ft. Walton Bch. The week previously I had seen .38 Special, and it was horrible. The bar was in no way equipped for that kind of crowd. At the JH (Funny how that works out!!) concert, there was only about 300 people, you could actually get to the bar, or get a waitress, the crowd was very cool and laid back. We smoked, had fun, and THOROUGHLY enjoyed the music and seeing Jeff play. I had a similar experience in Norfolk at a place called the Boathouse when I saw Robin Trower in the '80s. These wre without a doubt my favorite concert _EXPERIENCES_ as a whole. But my favorite _concerts_ have always been Rush. They show those 3 put on is indescribable.


----------



## dam612 (Sep 21, 2011)

eminem and Jayz at yankee stadium and Rock the bells 2007 when Rage Against the machine played, never have i seen so much energy, rage ripped it up


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 21, 2011)

Tool last summer and N.I.N a few years before were the biggest production I've seen as far as stage show, lights visuals, Tool's moving screens that hovered over the crowd was badass. I've heard rush makes alot of sound for 3 guys! Would like to see em. Pearl jam was just here. Jeff Healy with 300 people would be sweet. I love those small shows. As sad as this is about to sound Nickleback was a great bar band back in the day before how you remind me i think? The early shows were way more stoner rock than chick flick soundtrack.  the drummer always had a pot leaf on his bass drum.


----------



## waltonmorgan (Oct 10, 2011)

*There are many good concert night are done in L.A. so its not any new thing but I like MJ's music night so much as there is so much passion on people when he is on the stage. 
*


----------



## seneritasmith (Oct 15, 2011)

The first Pearl, which was stopped smoking for refrigeration and discarded long before they ever hit the stage. The other was young. Actually managed to see them play, even if they were all old and washed up.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

A Classic Crime/Deas Vail/Relient K/Copeland. Copeland's farewell tour in Seattle WA. all 4 of those bands are in my top 10 favorites.


----------

